# General > Book & Author Requests >  Kama Sutra, by Vatsyayana?

## ratfluids

It's certainly one of the most well known pieces of literature, and could be argued to be one of the most influential in many ways. I think that it should not be ignored on the grounds that it is a somewhat taboo subject. A site claiming to love literature should not practice self-censorship in terms of actual literature due to content of said literature. Might I also point out that the site already contains several explicit works, such as Joyce's Ulysses, and to ignore this one on the grounds of content would be illogical?

In light of that, I would like to post a request for the Kama Sutra, by Vatsyayana.

----------


## Admin

okay......

----------


## Koa

but doesnt it have a lot of pictures...?

----------


## Jay

Was thinking the same, as in pdf. Don't think Admin would be adding a pdf.

----------


## Nightshade

Err I may have this mixed up with somthing else but isnt this supposed to be a child friendly site???

----------


## Pip

You could always add the _Coma Sutra_ , the new handy guide to grammar. Nothing to upset the kids AND the name is almost the same!

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Or you could add a few hundred *'s and blaim the editing software

----------


## kilted exile

> Err I may have this mixed up with somthing else but isnt this supposed to be a child friendly site???


If encouraging activity to create more children is not child friendly, what is?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> If encouraging activity to create more children is not child friendly, what is?


LOL!!!

and 




> You could always add the Coma Sutra , the new handy guide to grammar. Nothing to upset the kids AND the name is almost the same


LOL!!!

----------


## Snukes

Reminds me of a T-shirt I just saw that said "SEX: do it for the children"

hehehe

----------


## Nightshade

> If encouraging activity to create more children is not child friendly, what is?


yeah but is there a bit of an over population problem in the world today??

----------


## Koa

> yeah but is there a bit of an over population problem in the world today??


Depends on where you are... here, certainly NOT. Though if you ask the Chinese or Indians or some African guy, they might agree with you...

----------


## Scheherazade

Well, considering that _Kama Sutra_ originated from India and that overpopulation is a problem there, maybe Kilted has a point... It does encourage.  :Tongue:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I was going to say that Scher, but I wanted to be sensitive.  :Tongue:

----------

